

NASA, Mars Panorama - Next Best Thing to Being There - heelhook
http://www.nasa.gov/images/content/665600main_pia15689-full2_full.jpg

======
leberwurstsaft
Bigger yet, <http://photojournal.jpl.nasa.gov/jpeg/PIA15689.jpg> (23096x7981
at 13.7 MB)

